# Screen protector needed?



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My fire goes into a cover in my purse. I use a stylus to tap the screen so fingerprints are not a problem. My screen protector arrived today but would it interfere with my stylus use and is it really needed?

Opinions?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My understanding is that the screen is gorilla glass. Two of my phones have had gorilla glass, and I have not had problems with scratches. I do not have a screen protector on the phone and don't intend to get one on here. I can't seem to get them on without ahaving bubbles, which drives me nuts. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

You would have to try really hard to scratch the fires screen.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I was considering a Ghost Armor screen protector (www.ghost-armor.com).  They have a kiosk in a mall near me and the install the protector while you wait.  They generally do a good job without any bubbles (or they'll do it again for free).  I used them for my phone and have been very happy with that.  As was mentioned by others, I'm not as worried about the Fire screen so I may pass on this.  My phone often ends up in my pocket with keys, etc so it's more likely to get scratched.  The Fire is in a case and only uncovered when I'm using it.  That and the gorilla glass should eliminate the need for additional protection.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I doubt you will need a screen protector, but maybe an anti-glare covering would do double duty for you.  I am going to get the anti-glare cover as the glass on the Fire is too reflective in our CA sunshine.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I ordered a 6-pack from a company I had used before called myGearstore. Their screen protectors did the trick for my iPad so I figured i'd try one out on my Fire. I noticed that this time around that not only were they selling Clear and Anti-Glare film, but they had a new one for Anti-Fingerprints. Out of curiousity I order a multi-pack that included two of each. I received it today... Unfortunately, the AG and AF films are not labelled and look identical.  I wrote them about not being able to tell the difference due to lack of labelling, but in the mean time I went ahead and installed one anyways. 

I got it on the first try with no bubbles or dust which is usually a problem for me especially with the larger screen on the iPad. Initial impressions is that it's probably the Anti-Fingerprint (either that or they make one film and sell it under each name), because no matter how many time and how hard I rub the screen it's very hard to see the fingerprints anymore. In addition, it has also cut down on the screen glare! I'll try to take a pic, but I'm not sure my camera will be able to do it justice.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

With how tough the new screens are I don't think a screen protector is needed, they are such beautiful screens.  You could get one for glare, but then you might trade off at watching some beautiful looking videos.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> ...but then you might trade off at watching some beautiful looking videos.


I'm hoping my case that is hopefully arriving tomorrow will have a place to tuck a small microfiber cleaning cloth to clean up the screen when necessary.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> With how tough the new screens are I don't think a screen protector is needed, they are such beautiful screens. You could get one for glare, but then you might trade off at watching some beautiful looking videos.


Absolutely. This glass on the Fire could probably stop a bullet and come out unscathed. IMO the only reason for a screen protector would be anti-glare and fingerprints, but as monkeyluis points out, there will be bit of a sacrifice in picture quality.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jd78 said:


> Absolutely. This glass on the Fire could probably stop a bullet and come out unscathed.


This sounds like a job for the Mythbusters!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like touch screens generally.  I now have a total of six.  No protectors on any of them.  Don't plan on it.  Fingerprints don't bother me.


----------

